# A Dicor Lap Seal Question



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We started to wash the TT and found several places where the factory Dicor sealant had cracked. I have repaired them with more Dicor, but the tube does not list dry time. Are we looking at 1hr, 2hr, 10hr, 24hr, 48hr, more???

Would love to be able to finish washing TT tonight, but would rather have proper seal. Any advice anyone?

TIA
Dave


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It can get wet right away, just don't scrub it as it will squish around. In a pinch,I've put it on in the rain.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As long as the surface it is sealing was clean and dry then you are fine to get the top of it wet but as mentioned no pressure as it will remain pliable for a long time.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> We started to wash the TT and found several places where the factory Dicor sealant had cracked. I have repaired them with more Dicor, but the tube does not list dry time. Are we looking at 1hr, 2hr, 10hr, 24hr, 48hr, more???
> 
> Would love to be able to finish washing TT tonight, but would rather have proper seal. Any advice anyone?
> 
> ...


What is Dicor?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Swany said:


> We started to wash the TT and found several places where the factory Dicor sealant had cracked. I have repaired them with more Dicor, but the tube does not list dry time. Are we looking at 1hr, 2hr, 10hr, 24hr, 48hr, more???
> 
> Would love to be able to finish washing TT tonight, but would rather have proper seal. Any advice anyone?
> 
> ...


What is Dicor?
[/quote]
The sealant that you see slopped all around the openings and seams on your roof of the Outback.

Steve


----------

